

Ask HN: Live Analytics for a Webapp? - kaisdavis

Howdy HN,<p>I'm looking for a live reporting analytics package for a webapp. Is chartbeat the bees knees for this or is there something better out there?
======
vippi
As suggested in previous reply [http://www.contrast.ie/blog/the-future-of-
analytics-products...](http://www.contrast.ie/blog/the-future-of-analytics-
products/) has good information about different analytics systems.

But if your business growth depends on analytics then investing into home
grown analytics solution would be a good strategy. Investing in a home grown
analytics system not only provide flexibility in gathering any kind of
analytics for your web app but also lay the ground work for home grown A/B
testing and continuous deployment frameworks. But it depends on how much you
want to invest and its ROI which can vary a lot based on your business.

------
drKarl
A recent post in Hacker News:

[http://www.contrast.ie/blog/the-future-of-analytics-
products...](http://www.contrast.ie/blog/the-future-of-analytics-products/)

~~~
kaisdavis
This is just what I needed. Thanks, drKarl.

